# New Age Piano Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've come to really love new age piano music. Some artists I've learned of from this board include Brian Crain, George Winston, and Steven Cravis. Anyone suggest any others to check out? One artist I have found is Laura Sullivan, and she is great!

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wasn't George one of the Windham Hill artists ?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes he is, and he still is my first pick in this genre.

Also check out David Lanz.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Rick Wakeypoos got into this dubious lark for a while in the 90s.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll check all of the above today!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Deacon said:


> Rick Wakeypoos got into this dubious lark for a while in the 90s.


Are you referring to the keyboardist from "Yes"?


----------

